# Kicker warhorse & solox BMW X5



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

First some pictures of the old install. 





























We used 7 Dynamat bulkpak and 12 Dynamat dynaliner.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Then we started the new project










Needed more space for the sub. 









The exhaust needed to be modified.. 









Some batteries 









Laser cut 4mm steel plate










Welding…


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Test..


















Kicker also mounted

http://images.bimmers.no/files/mfv4q6iaovu6mnggar6o.jpg[/IMG]

This must be moved.










Gone!









This one to 









Now there is space for the kicker Warhorse! 









Hinges on the amp box. 









Hose for air and wiring.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Made an new bracket for the webasto









Mounting of the 4channel amps in the trunk.




































New frame on the alpine



































More to come..


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

you sir, are a sick individual :bowdown:


----------



## madhouse12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nautiluz said:


> Made an new bracket for the webasto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what? how? why? who? ??????? ??????? *brain freeze...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Is that an amp in the engine compartment? How hot can that thing get? Liquid cooling to keep it from melting the internals?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Now, there's something you don't see everyday.


Nice looking work.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

chefhow said:


> Is that an amp in the engine compartment? How hot can that thing get? Liquid cooling to keep it from melting the internals?


Agreed, an engine compartment can reach 200 degrees. Nice work but I don't see that amp lasting long at at all. Don't know how many subs your running but so far it doesn't look like an spl build, no offense but isn't the warhorse a bit overkill. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

HOLY SH1T! i thought people were crazy for putting warhorse's in their vehicles to begin with... let alone the engine compartment!


----------



## AvalancheDave (Jan 18, 2012)

Amazing work, nice job!!


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

duro78 said:


> Agreed, an engine compartment can reach 200 degrees. Nice work but I don't see that amp lasting long at at all. Don't know how many subs your running but so far it doesn't look like an spl build, no offense but isn't the warhorse a bit overkill.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


200?? Are you crazy? Next to the amplifier box there is an box for the window washing fluid. Do you mean that it would handle 200 degrees? The engine is an 3.0liter diesel witch cant even heat up the car itself. You need an webasto witch produce 5kw of heating. So this is no problem.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, keep the updates coming


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

You just added 13.4 HP to your ride with that install...maybe even 26.8 if it is at max output.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Notloudenuf said:


> You just added 13.4 HP to your ride with that install...maybe even 26.8 if it is at max output.


hahaha!! Great!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yikes.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Nautiluz said:


> 200?? Are you crazy? Next to the amplifier box there is an box for the window washing fluid. Do you mean that it would handle 200 degrees? The engine is an 3.0liter diesel witch cant even heat up the car itself. You need an webasto witch produce 5kw of heating. So this is no problem.


Hmmmm not to knock your install but you're comparing a liquid to an item (the amp) that produces it's own heat that must be taken into account. Couple that heat with the engine heat and you have a recipe for operationally problems. If this strictly a show car it'll work but a DD I don't see it working but more power to you.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Imagine the BMW techs face when he opens the hood for a tune up. :stunned:


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> Imagine the BMW techs face when he opens the hood for a tune up. :stunned:


Powerd by KICKER!


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looks amazing i can't wait to see more....


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Nautiluz said:


> 200?? Are you crazy? Next to the amplifier box there is an box for the window washing fluid. Do you mean that it would handle 200 degrees? The engine is an 3.0liter diesel witch cant even heat up the car itself. You need an webasto witch produce 5kw of heating. So this is no problem.


Depending on the car and conditions of course temps can get that high. You think if there's a heat index of 110 and the car is sitting in traffic the under hood temp isn't way above normal. Your comparing two completely different elements that conduct heat at completely different rates. Ever wonder why the ecu is mounted in the cabin compartment? Or why there aren't any major electrical components in the engine bay? Find me one amp manufacture that suggest mounting an amp in the engine bay not to mention the safety hazards involved. Not only is it mounted inches from a heat source its literally in a heat conducting box with no ventilation. No offense but from a safety and mechanical standpoint IMO its a bad idea. Even with the heat issues out of the picture the engine bay is susceptible to grime, oil and debris which is all a big no no for an electrical device. That amp or any amp for that matter aren't built to endure the harsh environment of an engine bay. Your very talented and this is just my opinion which means abslotely nothing when it comes to your build. Good work and no offense

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KTMrida4life (Nov 24, 2011)

You sure didn't halfway do anything.. and thats some very nice work, way better than anything I have ever done.. _but why_ the Warhorse under the hood? That is not going to last. Your engine makes heat, how much is a different story.. but engines DO get hot whether you believe it or not, and heat does tend to rise.. right onto your warhorse. 

My .02, find another place to mount it. You did a very nice job mounting it, but you just have it mounted in a terrible place.

However, its your money, your car, your time.. do what you wish.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Op i meant no respect your work is phenomenal and if it works I congratulate you for thinking outside the box


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

In a daily driven vehicle I would be worried but something tells me this won't be daily driven. I'm assuming demo vehicle for a shop? Then again just an assumption


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Does this X5 have dual zone (or more) clima?
You could hook the amp racks hoses to one of the zone's. So you can have heat in the car at wintertime, and cooling the warhorse at the same time.

Just a tought.

Following this build here and BSF.


----------



## knowledge (Dec 13, 2010)

any update on this im tuned and very interested on how it will turn out.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

How its the oil changed? 
How are the plugs changed? 
Ever consider that amp will be full of dirt in a year? 

Just wondering

~JH


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

GENEXXA said:


> Does this X5 have dual zone (or more) clima?
> You could hook the amp racks hoses to one of the zone's. So you can have heat in the car at wintertime, and cooling the warhorse at the same time.
> 
> Just a tought.
> ...


Yes, I did use that solution inn my E38 with Audison amps.  So that is for backup.


----------



## gibsonm21 (Oct 27, 2011)

GENEXXA said:


> Does this X5 have dual zone (or more) clima?
> You could hook the amp racks hoses to one of the zone's. So you can have heat in the car at wintertime, and cooling the warhorse at the same time.
> 
> Just a tought.
> ...


 
He could put a blower on that bish and pipe it to the amp and not have to think twice about it getting hot. The only thing is I've never seen a blower on a Beemer, but then again, I've never seen an amp in the engine bay either. Lol


----------



## madhouse12 (Oct 13, 2011)

over here they have put the ECU of the new toyota corolla in the engine bay and that too without a cover.... and i thought that was CRAZY...


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't listen to those guyz and go on with your idea. I can tell this is not going to be a basic install. 

Keep up the good work, 
Kelvin


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> Don't listen to those guyz and go on with your idea. I can tell this is not going to be a basic install.
> 
> Keep up the good work,
> Kelvin


Thanks! I have done “some” installs earlier. Don’t se the problem with this one, only that it will take a lot of hours. And you guys that are concerning about dirt, water ++.. The amp box will be sealed!! The house in the picture below is the cooling in and out of the car. There will be fans mounted for circulation.


----------



## Ancillery (Feb 9, 2011)

You could tap one of those hoses to your AC vent inside. That'll keep it cool


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Very well done!


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

How are you going to isolate the coil pack and injector electrical pulses?


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

yogegoy said:


> How are you going to isolate the coil pack and injector electrical pulses?


By filling diesel..


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

You can do a reverse tail gate party and cook on the wahorse....


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Nautiluz said:


> By filling diesel..


Nice.


----------



## haystak (Jan 31, 2012)

you..are officially my roll model haha! "oh crap, we ran out of room in the trunk..." "f*&** it, lets put it in the engine!"


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

haystak said:


> you..are officially my roll model haha! "oh crap, we ran out of room in the trunk..." "f*&** it, lets put it in the engine!"


LOL. I've heard of people hiding in engine compartments when sneaking into USA. So if a person can fit under the hood so can an amplifier, lol.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

How to hide a 220liter speaker box in BMW X5, this is one way to do it.


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

Since you like hinges so much why not mount that sucker from the rook somehow about where the sub is? That way it still wouldnt take up any space and you could just swing it down if you needed to do anything with it. My .02

Other than that very interested.


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

I would have to be stupid high to come up with some creative **** like this. I just found a new hero.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

I gotta say, this is awesome.

Time will tell if it's a really bad idea, but I don't foresee any cooling issues. 

The airbags will be working hard!


----------



## hugmeharry (Oct 7, 2011)

That sir is a thing of beauty. Subscribed, cant wait to see more.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto!


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Plexi glass for protection against the battery pack.









Not so much space around the end of the slots, but I hope that will do









Soon ready for testing..


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Nautiluz said:


> Not so much space around the end of the slots, but I hope that will do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Kelvin


----------



## screamatamonkey (May 15, 2009)

Nautiluz said:


> Not so much space around the end of the slots, but I hope that will do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This might be the ballsiest enclosure I've ever seen...


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

My 2000 Blazer and my truck that runs an ECU out of a late 80s Vette both have the the ECU under the hood. Ambient air temp is probably in the neighborhood of 120-150F under the hood. You could easily overcome that with forced cold air. By the way this is amazing, I love what the guys in Europe do.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

The ECU is under the hood here also. Cooled with a fan..


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Why 2 ports on such a small enclosure? Seems like that sub could use twice as much air, and 1 large port could have saved you a little something.


----------



## eye_see_you (Jan 14, 2012)

incredible design and creativeness for the entire build now I have some more ideas for my SUV


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

bobwires said:


> Why 2 ports on such a small enclosure? Seems like that sub could use twice as much air, and 1 large port could have saved you a little something.


Kicker suggested 142liters as their small enclosure witch is tuned for 35Hz, my box is tuned for 29Hz. And there is no room for 1big port, I wanted them on the side of the sub not in front.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> How its the oil changed?
> How are the plugs changed?
> Ever consider that amp will be full of dirt in a year?
> 
> ...


There are hinges on the amplifier box. So oil change is no problem. And this is an diesel engine so there are no plugs. The box is sealed so there will be no dirt inside.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Paul1217 said:


> Since you like hinges so much why not mount that sucker from the rook somehow about where the sub is? That way it still wouldnt take up any space and you could just swing it down if you needed to do anything with it. My .02
> 
> Other than that very interested.


If you mean roof there is no space. The roof in the luggage compartment is only 10inch. Because of the curving of the rear window.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

OP did a stealth install using 2 of the largest pieces of car audio equipment.

This **** cray


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I have been checking this daily. Go with it! This is badass. Alot of people seem to have concerns and I know the comments are just meant to be helpful but this is his install. You have huge balls for trying this and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

E38.....any pictures of that install? Looking for ideas for mine.

Thx


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

danno14 said:


> E38.....any pictures of that install? Looking for ideas for mine.
> 
> Thx


Sorry I do not have any pictures of the build because of a house fire some years ago. But you can visit my homepage maybe you get some ideas. A lot of Bmw builds there. www.nautiluz.net - Design


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Ah, some more explainatory pics here than on the norwegian forum, with those cooling ducts the potential for cooling the amp from an external source is much greater than I thought at first. I read 50mm cables as 50mm2 cables, like a 1/0 gauge wire. 

Do you work at/install for BugBoys? Some really nice installs with their name on them..


----------



## armykyle1 (Jun 15, 2011)

waiting to see more on this, I wanna hate, but can't. Mad fab skills for sure. Still kinda off about the amp though lol.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Started with the cover today. I will not use so much time on this since this is my girlfriend’s car and not my primary audio build. 



























This weekend will be used on this enclosure. Housing 2 Focal 33KX


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

very cool. how does it sound under there?


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

With normal volume it is working great! But if I push the volume I have to move the loading ramp.


----------



## cmahood (Nov 7, 2010)

This is the craziest thread I have ever seen!

Just mount the big amp to the headliner in the trunk.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

cmahood said:


> This is the craziest thread I have ever seen!
> 
> Just mount the big amp to the headliner in the trunk.


Nice to see that you removed what you first wrote…
There is no space for the amp mounted in the headliner. Here is an picture 9” and the Warhorse is 17” if I remove net and place it there, there will not be possible to sit in the back seat.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Nautiluz said:


> With normal volume it is working great! But if I push the volume I have to move the loading ramp.


HA! If you push the volume on that thing you wont "have to" move the loading ramp! The SOLOX will do it for you 

As funny as it sounds.....I LOVED my 10" Solox in my 2.8cuft ported box tuned to 28hz. One of the best SOUNDING sub stages I ever had! Seriously.... When dialed in, it blended with my front stage as a thing of beauty! And when you wanted to have fun???? Yeah, you could have some fun!
People used to eat a lot of humble pie after listening to my setup then seeing it. They were shocked! A kicker sub, a square sub, and a solox that sounded amazing......Priceless
Very unique and cool build! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Two 50mm2 join the 3rd one from chassi









Sealed with butyl.


















Frame..


----------



## evildude88 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow!

Very nice work!! I've seen some good custom jobs in my day but nothing like this.. amp in the engine bay is awesome!!


----------



## erica34 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nautiluz said:


> ... I will not use so much time on this since this is my girlfriend’s car and not my primary audio build.


nearly choked reading this is not your primary audio build. this for me is already amazing just can't imagine what your primary audio build is like.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Well that build is not so extreme. It is an SQ build and takes much longer time because of al the details and everything is made of carbon, alloy and plexiglass. And to make thing “worse” actuators… 
It is on this site also.. ☺ 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ry/116978-2008-bmw-m3-carbon-alloy-build.html


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Thank you, didn't realize that car was yours too. Hadn't made that connection.

Nice work... on both.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Todays work! Now I have black carpet ☺ Also finished the frame for the HU. And got rid of some wood panels


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Lovin' the build so far, is that an H800 I spy in those last couple pics?


----------



## Custom Chris (Nov 18, 2010)

mark620 said:


> You can do a reverse tail gate party and cook on the wahorse....


LMFAO!!!

I admire someone when they go against what everybody believes is the norm. Excellent work. I know Sweden is colder than the UK so it's not like you're in California ffs.

I would say though. Line underneath with some kind of heat deflector/shield and maybe fit a couple of digital thermometers. Just until your happy.

Good luck


----------



## brackac (May 2, 2011)

That's how car audio use to be done, and the way it should be done.


----------



## Corner-Carver (Sep 24, 2010)

brackac said:


> That's how car audio use to be done, and the way it should be done.


Agreed. I remember the first time my friends and family, especially my Dad, saw me cutting up a car to install a competion stereo... The WTF look   was priceless.

Nice job so far.


----------



## brackac (May 2, 2011)

Corner-Carver said:


> Agreed. I remember the first time my friends and family, especially my Dad, saw me cutting up a car to install a competion stereo... The WTF look   was priceless.
> 
> Nice job so far.


Car audio was at its best during the stealth install craze. The type of installs that had 14 amps, 118 speakers, and a handmade crossover that the owner hand soldered all hidden behind 72 panels that were completely hidden to the casual onlooker.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Thrill_House said:


> Lovin' the build so far, is that an H800 I spy in those last couple pics?


Yes, it is. This one also needs an update I noticed yesterday. The plan was to use this one in the M3 but since the X5 build got a little bit bigger than planed it deserves the processor also.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

If a warhorse under the hood is a "little bit bigger" I'm not sure I want to see what you would call major changes.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Agog and aghast in Seattle. This reminds me of the old days too. When there were no rules or limits. I'm not saying there are today, but seeing this install is like watching someone get to the top of the plateau and decide to build stairs to go higher.


----------



## armykyle1 (Jun 15, 2011)

lights look sexy


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Pics of inside!!!


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

S.I.C.K!!!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto on the 2 previous responses!


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)

duro78 said:


> Ever wonder why the ecu is mounted in the cabin compartment? Or why there aren't any major electrical components in the engine bay?


Mitsubishi/Dodge Eclipse/Stratus (ECU)
Gm truck and SUV's. (ECU)
Chevy Malibu, Cobalt, Cavalier (ECU)
Pontiac G5, Grand Am, Grand Prix, Sunfire(ECU)
Land Rover Discovery II (ECM/BCM) notorious for whole bunch of electrical issues
Toyota newer Celica, Corolla

Just to name a few  had to :devil:


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Just need to add that i have been driving this car all summer and that there has been no problem with heat and so on.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Holy powerplants Batman!!! 

That has got to be one of the wildest autosound ideas I have seen yet. :bowdown:


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Ridiculous in the best way possible!!!


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Now for a complete rebuild AGAIN…. It is now going to be a Ground Zero demo car.  

This must be moved..









Done.. 









Cleaned for wires and other extras









Made a template



































































































160liters!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

0_o


jeez!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

That Bimmer has been molested more than enough,keep it coming.


----------



## Tominizer (Jul 5, 2012)

Luv it when someone does something, the grandstanders say it's all wrong and can't be done, and then the builder comes back and kicks their azz :laugh: It's all crickets in the grandstands then !!!! 

I 110% appreciate your work and skills. Don't let anyone ever tell you something can't be done....... but I think you already know that  Looks like you have access to a metal fab shop. Nice.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Man, you're a beast installer! Excellent work!


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! Here is the list of components which is going to be used:

6 pcs GZPW 15" Plutonium GZPW 15SPL

3 pcs GZPA 10000.1 Ground Zero GZPA 1.10000SPL-HC

2 pcs GZNA 2800 Ground Zero GZNA 2800XII

2 pcs GZNA 4350 Ground Zero GZNA 4350XII

12 pcs GZCM 8" Competition GZCM 8-4PP

8 pcs GZCT 2200 Competition GZCT 2200

1 pcs GZNC 1650X Nuclear GZNC 1650X

9 pcs Vision CT12 105amp AGM battery. 

So i guess there will be some creative placement this time also since the back seats will remain. And there will be a 23 cubic feet subwoofer box. Total weight of components 1400 lbs


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nautiluz said:


> Thanks guys! Here is the list of components which is going to be used:
> 
> 6 pcs GZPW 15" Plutonium GZPW 15SPL
> 
> ...



1400 lbs thats craZy

Can't wait to see this...


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

I must subscribe to this. The first install was insane so I can only assume this one will fit the definition of insanity............


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Saw this install last night been thinking about it all day. Truly thinking on a different wavelength...


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Starting with sandwich.. 









Then 3 layers of fiberglass and added vaccum


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

WoW! Freaking awesome.


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

Woah.


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

What is your process on the vacuum bagging? I think that would help me on some of my sub boxes I manufacture.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Quite easy you need plastic sheet, hose and vacuum cleaner. Drill holes in the hose every 2inch. You can se the hose placement on my picture. Connect it to the vacuum cleaner and start.  You should also have some false air on the inlet so that the vacuum don`t tear apart the plastic.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nautiluz said:


> Starting with sandwich..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that some sort of composite (to build strength faster) or is that the breather cloth for the vacuum bagging?

Thanks.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Paul1217 said:


> What is your process on the vacuum bagging? I think that would help me on some of my sub boxes I manufacture.


I googled Vacuum Bagging and one of the first results was a .pdf tutorial from West Marine. Interesting read.

Jay


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Holy **** man. Guess this is the first time I have seen this thread. 

Bravo for ingenuity and way outside the box thinking. Well done!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Is that some sort of composite (to build strength faster) or is that the breather cloth for the vacuum bagging?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jay


It's called Coremat (well in NZ it is anyway), it's a foam layer that soaks up the resin and essentially adds resin 'columns' between the layers of fibreglass making it a lot more rigid. I've used in a lot of my builds, it works wonders!


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Is that some sort of composite (to build strength faster) or is that the breather cloth for the vacuum bagging?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jay


Sandwich to build strength faster. You can just push air bubbles towards the vacuum hose..


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

More pictures of the bathtub. 









Top plate of the lower box


















Stinger roadkill (because of the visual effect)


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Some of the work done this weekend


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

dude you swedens take every thing to next level and beyond!!! ****ing awesome !


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

After 4layers of fiber glass









Parts ready to be taken out.









Every part does now have a MDF frame.









Big… 660liter









Ready for more fiber glass









Also started with new door panels. 



























This is how they will be. 










Car is now nearly back to normal...









This is why..


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

I've got to be honest, this whole build was looking great until you went DONK on the rear door panels........


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

40mm plexi









20mm plexi slot port









3mm steel to stiffen the front baffle









Laser cut



























New box where the original battery is placed. Now there will be possible to open it from the side and i will place a 100 amp charger there.









New amplifier box to be placed under the hood. Bigger than the old one.









Alot of bolts for the subwoofer box.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow! Nice craftsmanship!


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

40mm plexi glas!


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess there's no budget on this build, that's some thick plexiglass.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

This build is AWESOME!


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

WOW! Now thats how you raise the bar and take things to a new level!!! Not a lot a "new ideas" in car audio anymore and I love when people go WAY out there to do something new.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

i thought i **** my pants with warhorse in engine bay then i see this and i know now that my pants have **** in them ! freaking nuts!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Crazy build!! I love it! Nice work man!!!


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Damn


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Here are the 2 and 4 channel amps.

As usual they must be inspected.. 









This is the two amps wich will be placed under the hood this time.









To bad that there aint space for all of them.









Fuses for 2 and 4 channel amps.









Started on the port









Not so mutch picture of the mounting work, it got a little hectic with the glue









Bolts that are joining the top plate









Testing the port


----------



## hggadm3 (Dec 10, 2012)

i bet that is gonna be loud, its nice to see a build like this on here. kudos to you for going above and beyond for a truely one of a kind build!


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

Literally this has to be the craziest **** I have ever seen. WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Test


















Big router bit 70mm for the plexi port. 








































































Last wall in the enclosure. 









More 40mm plexi glass



























"Manhole" so that there will be possible to fix cabels and so on.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Reinforcement of side walls




































Meade this to reinforce the wall behind the plexiglass









For speaker cable


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Steel frame ready for paint


















Drilled hole for mounting of amps and so on.



























Started with the top frame for the amp enclosure rack


















More parts in the laser..









Also tested my small router bit on the plexi 









I guess that there aint so much GZ on your side of the world. So here is a show of picture. And yes DD does also have bigger woofers.


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow! your work is very impressive!


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Ive said it before but this truly deserves this:


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

2pcs 3 mm steel plates. For speaker wires.




































3mm steel rings, to hold the plexiglass. They will be easily removable to be able to get an arm inside the enclosure to do maintenance.




























Had some problems with the bolts from the earlier frame. So I made new ones that are M5 instead of M8. New rings will be "floating" on top of the old ones.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

what cost more the car or the gear and install parts  love it !!!!!


----------



## nervewrecker (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought i'd seen it all with the solo-x and the warhorse....but now this. WOW


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your positive reply  

Kompressor for the air suspension is going to be mounted on this plate.









Rubber to isolate it from the cars chassis


















Some parts got back from painting  




































For speaker wires, to bad that they not will be visible in the back of the enclosure. So here's a few extra pictures


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

whoa......


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

WHOLYMONKEYBRASBALLSOFFIRE!!!

great work, the fab is excelent + as is the creative vision!! KEEP GOING!!


----------



## folgrz (Oct 29, 2009)

The level of craftsmanship in this thread is ridiculous!!

Hats off to you sir!


----------



## viscious350z (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow!! The attention to detail is crazy. Awesome build.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Tested some light settings. 




































Started with the amplifier rack






















































































































Finally started with some assembly.


----------



## malcris (Feb 4, 2010)

I hope that's the V8 X5 otherwise you'll need some help getting it out of the Garage.....Ridiculously impressive is such a blatant understatement. It's more like X5olicious......


----------

